# Site fishing for Carp



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love smallies, I love trout, but I get a HUGE rush when I watch a 30" plus carp move on my fly! Anyone else here get a kick out of the northern "bonefish?" By the way, I caught my largest carp last year (32") on a black gnat wet fly in about 2 feet of water. I was using a 6ft Clear Creek flyrod...what a blast!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't start targeting them until late last summer and had a BLAST! I even hooked and landed a few from my kayak, being pulled all over the place. I am planning to give 'em h**l this spring!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Definitely one of my favorite fish on the fly. A while ago I posted some videos of carp fishing, cruising and feeding carp, etc. They're not high quality (except the ones my friend Jon edited), but still fun (in my opinion!)

You can see some of them at the vimeo sites below:

http://vimeo.com/user2078159/videos

Go here, and check out both the "Carp fishing" album and the "Fly Fishing" album. Some of the videos are posted in multiple places, but if you look around you can see some new ones in each place (I think).

http://vimeo.com/user491140/albums


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

theres a couple spots in Medina on the rocky that have them in the late spring. Taken quite a few of them on the 8 wt around may. Definetly a fun specimen to chase. Theres also a stream in fairilawn that has quite a few big ones, havent taken my fly rod out there yet, but ive caught them hurling bait. Cant wait to get back home and cast dries at em'!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Not my favorite but challenging at times. We have tons of them right here in the Rocky River all summer long.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

My 6 weight stayed bent double from carp last season. Looking forward to another productive year.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I find that Carp are easier to target in rivers than they are lakes and ponds. At least in my experience. I have thrown everything at them in the pond behind my apartment and they just won't take.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Ajax said:


> I find that Carp are easier to target in rivers than they are lakes and ponds. At least in my experience. I have thrown everything at them in the pond behind my apartment and they just won't take.


My only experience targeting them so far has been lakes, and yes they are tough to trick. For a large fish that must eat a lot, they can be very selective. I casted to several fish in a local lake on a mud flat late last summer that were feeding and had fish pass right by my offering. Cruisers I have been told and have read are a lot tougher to make bite, and I'd attest to that, as well. I've casted in front of several moving fish, stripped my fly right into their path and they never even looked interested in stopping to have a look. The fish I have hooked were actively feeding and I had to put the fly right on their snout!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

TheCream said:


> My only experience targeting them so far has been lakes, and yes they are tough to trick. For a large fish that must eat a lot, they can be very selective. I casted to several fish in a local lake on a mud flat late last summer that were feeding and had fish pass right by my offering. Cruisers I have been told and have read are a lot tougher to make bite, and I'd attest to that, as well. I've casted in front of several moving fish, stripped my fly right into their path and they never even looked interested in stopping to have a look. The fish I have hooked were actively feeding and I had to put the fly right on their snout!


That is right + to me still water carp fishing is more fun and challenging from a small boat in the shallows. Catfish and carp behave somewhat similar in the spring when the water warms up faster in the shallow flats into the mid 70's. That can be a lot of fun!! But the cat is easier to catch.


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

tractor5561 said:


> theres a couple spots in Medina on the rocky that have them in the late spring. Taken quite a few of them on the 8 wt around may. Definetly a fun specimen to chase. Theres also a stream in fairilawn that has quite a few big ones, havent taken my fly rod out there yet, but ive caught them hurling bait. Cant wait to get back home and cast dries at em'!


Hey tractor...Mad River Outfitters carries a neat dry fly for carp..it's a cottonseed pattern...I think they also have some videos for carp fishing and they talk about some type of "berry" hatch. Berries falling from a tree....have you or anyone else heard of this?
Ed


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Jitterbug52 said:


> Hey tractor...Mad River Outfitters carries a neat dry fly for carp..it's a cottonseed pattern...I think they also have some videos for carp fishing and they talk about some type of "berry" hatch. Berries falling from a tree....have you or anyone else heard of this?
> Ed


For the white cottonseed I just use a bare hook with small piece if Styrofoam. Works great for giant Amur as well when they are starved in the spring desperately eating the white flowers off the top.


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

the "berry" hatch is mulberries,carp love them.


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

tornwaders said:


> the "berry" hatch is mulberries,carp love them.


Thanks tornwaders...I just remember seeing it on a video produced by Mad River Outfitters. I do believe thay have a flies in stock to match the "hatch."


----------

